# For all the PRS owners...



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

I was originally going to post this in the guitars section but PRS also made basses and some rare amps so if you want to talk about your PRS there's now a group for that over here: http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/group.php?groupid=12 Also feel free to post some pictures if you want. Hope to see you there. :smile:


----------



## danbo (Nov 27, 2006)

*PRS SE Custom semi-hollow body*

Here's my darlin' :










I added Chrome Knurled Knobs to replace the cheapo stock ones! :smilie_flagge17:
Medium-fast action & light-weight make this my fave blues axe..mercy!


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

I moved the the thread to Electric guitars. We're are getting a nice collection of pictures. Sweet!

This view shows all the pictures together:

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/group.php?do=grouppictures&groupid=12


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks Jeff. I know there are quite a few PRS owners here, so if you're reading this, head over and post some pictures.



Jeff Flowerday said:


> I moved the the thread to Electric guitars. We're are getting a nice collection of pictures. Sweet!
> 
> This view shows all the pictures together:
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/group.php?do=grouppictures&groupid=12


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Here's mine... PRS CE 22 Blue Mateo.


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

My cu24 in case people are too lazy to copy and paste the links on the group page:










And the partial group shot:


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm in! There are a lot of forum members that have some killer PRSs' that I have seen on GC posts. Jump aboard and post some pics if you can....I seem to remember a couple of Faracaster's beauties from the 80'slofu.


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

*PRS pics*

I'm going to have to post my pics here. I having problems with the pic uploader at the link you gave...

2001 24 Custom w/EMG 81/85







[/IMG]

2007 SCT Vintage Natural w/EMG 81/85







[/IMG]

2004 SCT Whale Blue 10/top w/ birds







[/IMG]

1992 CE24 Faded Grey/Black







[/IMG]


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

The groups allow you to post links to GC hosted pictures, one per line.

Create an album put your pictures in it and then paste the url to a GC hosted picture here.

http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/group.php?do=addpictures&groupid=12


----------



## Brennan (Apr 9, 2008)

Wow, that blue SCT is gorgeous.



Metal#J# said:


> I'm going to have to post my pics here. I having problems with the pic uploader at the link you gave...
> 
> 2001 24 Custom w/EMG 81/85
> 
> ...


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

+1 definetly thats a beautiful PRS!


----------



## Bmag39 (Dec 3, 2007)

Can we make a "I wish i owned a Prs" Group?
I wish i owned a PRS... ):


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> The groups allow you to post links to GC hosted pictures, one per line.
> 
> Create an album put your pictures in it and then paste the url to a GC hosted picture here.
> 
> http://www.guitarscanada.com/Board/group.php?do=addpictures&groupid=12


For what ever reason it wont let post a link to my album either. Actually, it's starting to piss me off so I'm giving up...........


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Metal#J# said:


> For what ever reason it wont let post a link to my album either. Actually, it's starting to piss me off so I'm giving up...........


You don't post a link to your album. You post a link to a picture in your album.

1. Create an album.
2. Add a picture to the album.
3. Click on/select a picture in your album.
4. Copy the url from the address bar of your browser. That's the direct link to your picture.
5. Paste the url into the Social Group _Add Picture_ screen.


----------



## axestronomer (Mar 1, 2007)

2003 Single Cut
1 Piece 10 Top

Thanks to northern1 for the pics.
:rockon:


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Very nice. Just bumping this up as I noticed more people are joining and I'd also like it if we got a little more discussion going on in the group. I asked a question a couple of days ago in the group that hasn't been answered yet. Sure, post your pictures but also talk about your guitars, what you think of PRS, etc. Thanks. :smile:


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Here is my 20th anniversary Custom 24


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

Metal#J# said:


> I'm going to have to post my pics here. I having problems with the pic uploader at the link you gave...
> 
> 2007 SCT Vintage Natural w/EMG 81/85
> 
> ...


The white EMG's look weird on that guitar


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

Archer said:


> The white EMG's look weird on that guitar


They're ivory.....not white. The flash made them look lighter than they really are. To me the black ones looked much worse. 

BTW a lot of people have told me they don't like this guitar. Some dont like the colour of the pups......some just don't like EMGs. I even had a guy PM me and tell me that I had destroyed the instument and it no longer has any value. It was a bit of a rant that ended with "Good luck trying to sell that one".....

Me.....I don't get it.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

metal J, if you EVER sell that blue singlecut, I CALL DIBS.

my dream PRS singlecut!


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

I bought this guitar a couple of months ago on the Bay thinking it was a grey/black 10top. The pics were poor and I just assumed........to make a long story short...........it's obviously blue and I just don't like blue guitars. Other than the fact that it's blue, I love this guitar. It has one of the nicest Indian Rosewood fretboards I've ever seen. I've been playing this one a lot and it plays like a dream.......but it's blue.......so yes, it's FOR SALE 

I had it for sale here a couple of weeks ago but I wasn't trying too hard. I was hoping it would grow on me. You can PM me if you're serious. 

Here's a couple more pics;


----------



## northern1 (Feb 2, 2006)

axestronomer said:


> 2003 Single Cut
> 1 Piece 10 Top
> 
> Thanks to northern1 for the pics.
> :rockon:


I missed the quoted one so much I had to pick up another one, very consistant model from PRS the pic below is a 2001.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

IM TOO POOR TO BUY THAT PRS :'( 

hmph! lol


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

northern1 said:


> I missed the quoted one so much I had to pick up another one, very consistant model from PRS the pic below is a 2001.


 Great looking SC Ian! Does that one have a one piece top also? Stunning!:bow:


----------



## northern1 (Feb 2, 2006)

mario said:


> Great looking SC Ian! Does that one have a one piece top also? Stunning!:bow:


Hey Mario!
No it is not a one piece top, but it is a nice bookmatch!:smilie_flagge17:
Thanks,
Ian
:food-smiley-004:


----------

